# Has anyone heard of or tried Pro-X10?



## Maegwin

I was linked to this site today: http://pn.biotrust.com/shop.asp?p=Prox10

I watched the info-mercial and came away feeling a mixture of hopefulness and paranoid scepticism. The guy narrating mentions a lot of things that I go through with my IBS and says a lot of triggering statements. Triggering as in saying there could be a way to get my life back and not experience pain and fatigue everyday. I broke down crying because I hated that he was getting my hopes up, but I also really wanted what he was saying to be true, but was terrified and angry that it was all just some cruel marketing gimmick.

These "super" probiotics are only $50 so I'm very tempted to just say f***k it, buy them, and risk being a sap.

I have tried to read up about these pills from other online sources but I couldn't find any reviews or feedback that wasn't generated or hosted by the BioTRUST company. Either they have really good hacker/marketers or this pill is still too new to have gotten much outside feedback yet.

So I thought I'd check in with you peeps here. Have any of you tried Pro-X10 from BioTRUST? I welcome all feedback and any links to websites that do have unbiased reviews on it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

As you said, it seems like gimmicks to me. Do they have a return policy ? If not, then I would be suspicious. Even that does not guarantee if they will do returns easily. They might make it hard and annoying to discourage people. Align's B-Infantis does not make such big and grand claims, but has a return policy. It did not seem to work for me though. Maybe I will try it again.

There are plenty of youtube videos that review biotrust products, but you can't be sure if they were paid for.

At 50 bucks a pop, its expensive. So, I suggest that you engage these guys on phone, facebook etc. and ask them questions about the ingredients, scientific studies, patents or if they are going to get FDA approval and such. More importantly, ask them what is the problem they are trying to solve and how did they arrive at a solution. Crude example - We see that in people with healthy GI, BInfantis is present and in IBS it is not. In clinical trials of 5000 people, we saw that 70% people's symptoms became much better (ie no cramping, bloating etc) after 3 months of use. So, we put BInfantis in our capsules.

If they cannot answer simple questions and beat around the bush with pollution, pesticide, mobile phone radiation and such [email protected], then its likely that they are selling snake oil.

Good luck !


----------



## AIRPLANE

Unfortunately I think you have to take these claims with a grain of salt- it is marketing, for sure. I know that over many years I have fallen for lots of ads for various products that did nothing. I know of a lot of probiotics whose ads claimed that their product was the only one worth taking, trying to explain what their product had that the others did not. And they seemed very reputable at the time. I have learned that paying very big bucks for some of this stuff doesn't usually mean that one product is really that different from any other one. But enough of us have responded to make it worth their continuing the ads- even by sending long-winded, huge brochures in the mail several times.


----------



## coool_sweet

please do not buy this medicine,

i bought and i took 1,at time i was at my work and after some mins my whole body was shaking and i feel like i will be

paralyzed. and after that for whole week i m not able to get out of my bed, i am not sure whats wrong wth me , but i didnt take any other medicine at tht day.

i am going claim my money and i dont know what ingredient it contains.

but i m really sick from thsi medicine


----------



## Tim Skwiat

Hi Maegwin,

My name is Tim Skwiat, and I am the Senior Nutrition and Exercise Coach with BioTrust Nutrition. Yes, I admittedly work for the very company that developed and sells the product to which you are referring. We believe in complete transparency, and I just wanted to stop by to see if you have any questions that I may be able to answer.

I do want to remind you that our entire line of premium, all-natural products are scientifically-backed. If you'd like to see a list of scientific references, as well as the rationale behind the development of the product, I encourage you to visit the following article:

http://www.biotrust.com/prox10-research/

As I'm sure you're already well awareotherwise you would likely not have been looking into probiotics in the first placethe cause of IBS is attributed to several factors, including inflammation, small-bowel bacterial overgrowth, and alterations in gut motility. Probiotics have been implicated in the treatment/controlling IBS, and multiple studies have shown clear benefit:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12656692

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16185307

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15612887

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15220671

Thus, there seems to be solid rationale for the use of probioticsnot to mention digestive enzymesin combatting the symptoms of IBS. As mentioned, you can take your pick of several different studies that show a positive effect of probiotics on IBS in this meta-analysis:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18465170

While there are many unique benefits of Pro-X10, which you can read about in the article on our website linked above, one of the most important to note is the microencapsulation technology, which has been research-proven to be upwards of five times more effective at delivery probitics to the gut where they can colonize. As you'll read, this is one of the greatest challenges (e.g., survival on the shelf and through the stomach), and this technology ensures that you actually are getting the valuable nutrition for which you are paying.



Maegwin said:


> I was linked to this site today: http://pn.biotrust.com/shop.asp?p=Prox10


It looks like you were directed to our site from the good folks at Precision Nutrition. If you've followed PN for any period of time, you know that they do not make hasty recommendations. Their suggestions and principles are based on scientific research and years and years of practical experience.



Maegwin said:


> These "super" probiotics are only $50 so I'm very tempted to just say f***k it, buy them, and risk being a sap.


It's also important to note the you're completely protected by our one-year money-back guarantee. If you're not completely satisfied, then we'll give you your money backno questions asked. At the end of the day, we want to help improve the health, fitness, and vitality of folks like yourself. We are that confident that our scientifically-backed products can help.

I understand if you are skeptical, but we really do want to help. I'll be happy to make myself available to you for any additional questions that you may have. You may also consider visiting our Online Community to ask additional questions. You can also interact with other members of our Community who have been using Pro-X10 with great success.

I hope this helps, Maegwin!


----------



## Tim Skwiat

coool_sweet said:


> please do not buy this medicine,


It's important to note that Pro-X10 is not medicine, and it is not intended to treat, cure, or prevent any diseases.



coool_sweet said:


> i bought and i took 1,at time i was at my work and after some mins my whole body was shaking and i feel like i will be
> paralyzed. and after that for whole week i m not able to get out of my bed, i am not sure whats wrong wth me , but i didnt take any other medicine at tht day.


While I have never heard of such a reaction to Pro-X10or any probiotic for that matterI do hope that you sought medical attention. If you indeed purchased Pro-X10 and attributed this to taking it, then we will certainly honor our money-back guarantee. Please call our Customer Service Team at your earliest convenience:

(800) 766 - 5086 (M - F 7a - 8p CST)



coool_sweet said:


> i am going claim my money and i dont know what ingredient it contains.


You can find an entire list of ingredients on the Pro-X10 product page.

Please reply back to confirm the product that you used and to affirm that you were completely taken care of. Please feel free to Private Message me with your order number and e-mail address. I will make certain that our Customer Service Team contacts you promptly after I receive these details. I will also post here with an update when this transpires.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Hi @

Tim Skwiat

Could you please answer the following questions for me/us -

So, I am having a look at the first link in your post - http://www.biotrust.com/prox10-research/

*By doing so we are able to enhance the survival of cells both on the shelf and through the stomach by 500%.3,4*

So, I looked at reference 3 (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20697290) and this caught my attention -

The study (April to July 2005) involved 44 healthy volunteers. In particular, participants were divided into 2 groups: group A (21 participants) received a mix of probiotic strains Lactobacillus plantarum LP01 (LMG P-21021) and Bifidobacterium breve BR03 (DSM 16604) in an *uncoated form*, group B (23 participants) was given the same strains *microencapsulated with a gastroresistant material*.

...........................................text....text....

*Conclusions -* The microencapsulation technique used in this study is a valid strategy to significantly improve gastroresistance
of strains, thus enhancing their probiotic activity and allowing the use of a 5 times lower amount.

*My questions - *

*Q1 -* Do the researchers in this paper work for biotrust/ did they do the study for bio trust ?

*Q2 -* What do you mean by "uncoated form" ? It seems to be "lyophilized powder"

*Q3 -* "microencapsulated with a gastrointestinal material" - What kind of material are we talking about ?
- Is it the same as the one used by Pro-X10 ?

- In what ways is your coating better than the ones currently used in the market ?

*Q4 - *The image below the claim. Where does it come from ?










As an aside, can you compare your product to leading brands such as align ?

Thats all I have to ask for now.

Thanks.


----------



## Tim Skwiat

Hi IndianRopeTrick,

Thanks so much for taking the time to look through the resources provided and to share the additional questions. I'll be happy to help!



IndianRopeTrick said:


> *Q1 -* Do the researchers in this paper work for biotrust/ did they do the study for bio trust ?


The answer to both questions is no. This group of researchers has published multiple studies on microencapsulation:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21637030

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20697290

And, other researchers have also followed in suit:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21030820



IndianRopeTrick said:


> *Q2 -* What do you mean by "uncoated form" ? It seems to be "lyophilized powder"


"Uncoated cells" simply refer to your conventionally-produced probiotics (e.g., freeze- and spray-dried) that are not coated with a gastroresistant layer.



IndianRopeTrick said:


> *Q3 -* "microencapsulated with a gastrointestinal material" - What kind of material are we talking about ?
> - Is it the same as the one used by Pro-X10 ?
> - In what ways is your coating better than the ones currently used in the market ?


Yes, we use precisely the same patented microencapulated technology as that which is used in the study that you cited above. The gastroresistant material is a lipid matrix, which encapsulates each of the volatile probiotics. This lipid layer protectst the probiotics from the harsh environment of the stomach.

Once in the small intenstine, lipases begin to work on the lipid matrix, "unwrapping" the probiotics, which allows them to transit to the gut (i.e., large intestine) where they need to go to colonize and exert their beneficial effects.



IndianRopeTrick said:


> *Q4 - *The image below the claim. Where does it come from ?


The graphs were obtained from the following references:

Del Piano M, et al: Dig. Liver dis. 2006;38:S130
Del Piano M, et al: Dig. Liver dis. 2006;38:S134
Del Piano M, Strozzi P, Barba M. et al: J.Clin. gastroenterol. 2008;42:S170-S173



IndianRopeTrick said:


> As an aside, can you compare your product to leading brands such as align ?


Can you please provide a link with full Supplement Facts and supporting research? Thank you!

I hope this helps, IndianRopeTrick!


----------



## Anciano

Hey Maegwin,

I am currently taking Pro X-10 and I am having incredible results. I have had IBS and candida issues since a long hospital stay in 2006. I've tried the diet but cannot stay on it for long. I've used yogurt, and when I lived in the U.S. Stonyfield easily kept me healthy and the candida in check. In November of 2012 I moved to Belize and they don't have near the good stuff here to help.

I end up with severe rashes on my face and in my beard which are very painful. I began taking Pro X-10 two months ago and all my symptoms disappeared and it happened while my diet was good but also with sugar, there is a lot of fruit here. I quit taking it to do 6 months of H2O2 and my symptoms came back withing three weeks. I am now back on the Pro X-10, for three days now, and I can already tell a difference. All that they claim about this product is true. The person above who got sick must have already been sick. So far, Pro X-10 is the only product to knock my candida in the dirt.

Do not fear, get the 3 bottle deal and after about 1 month, exactly as claimed, you will feel much better.

What I really like is that I've had digestion issues for the last year and, after taking the Pro X-10 for a month I was digesting food normally. My candida is so bad that I need to take it for 3 months or more to kill it for good. Rest assured, I will be ordering more.

I hope this helps.

Blessings


----------



## Nojokeibs

I think this product is similar to VSL#3 which has proven benefits to both the critically ill and those suffering from ulcerative colitis. However, both VSL#3 and your product are expensive and many similar products are available for much less, for example, many kefirs contain similar mixtures of probiotics, explaining why they can stop a food poisoning event in one or two hours (in my experience).

VSL#3 (VSL Pharmaceuticals, Ft Lauderdale, FL), 2 sachets daily for 7 days.

Each sachet of probiotics contained 900 billion viable lyophilized bacteria consisting of 4 strains of

Lactobacillus

(L. casei, L. plantarum, L. acidophilus, and L. delbrueckiisubsp. Bulgaricus),

3 strains of Bifidobacterium

(B. longum, B. breve, and B. infantis) and

Streptococcus salivarius subsp. Thermophilus.

from: www (dot) ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3809220/

In contrast, the contents of the ProX10 supplement:

*B. breve*

B. lactis (could be infantis and longum due to reclassification)

L. acidophilus

L plantarum

L rhamosus

L salivarius (sic. perhaps they meant Streptococcus salivarius?)

Baciulus subtilis

Sacharomycetes boulardii

Kiwi fruit powder

(also contains 2 kinds of cellulose which is significant since probiotics can often break down cellulose, and this may produce gas)

From Biotrust website Ingredients panel.

I don't doubt that these products can be effective, but I doubt that you will get your asking price from many people as long as PubMed is available for people to read. I understand it's difficult to be an entrepreneur but this kind of "get people's hopes up" and high pressure marketing pitch is outdated and also cruel. It's time to educate and empower people.

The research into VSL#3 is thrilling to anyone who suffers from IBS or IBD, but it's not a trade secret. Anyone who's been paying attention to PubMed would see that your product is based on it, but just different enough to not be exactly the same. You'd have to show some research stating that your combination is more or equally effective at stopping oxidative stress and at closing tight junctions than VSL#3 before I got excited about it. Even then, I might not be willing to pay the price.

Microencapsulation is a side show. That's not the point. VSL#3 gets $50 a bottle for a good reason, it works. Does your product work?


----------



## HWo

First off, I just received this email today from Shawn Wells, R.D. but when I hit the reply button it says that the email address of "Shawn Wells, R.D." is [email protected] . Also, when trying to find out by Googling Pro X 10 or Bio Trust the first 4 results are from Biotrust.com promoting their product. I watched & listened to the entire video presentation.

He said one thing that would be humanly impossible. He actually said that he had "Personally helped hundreds of thousands of people" that would surely be impossible to meet & treat 100,000 people in even 2 lifetimes.

It also bothers me that the last response to this thread is dated April 17, 2014. What is the reason for this? It seems that if this product had been advertised recently, there would surely be some comments that were more recent than that.

Did the government or someone else prohibit them from advertising or selling this product for almost 2 years?

It also bothers me that Bio Trust has almost taken over the thread here so that the opinions of people that have used the product are not seen or heard. (probably because they are intimidated by Bio trust's answers)

Pro biotics are available at most grocery stores at a fraction of the price that Pro X 10 is offered.

I hope that every one knows how important Pro biotics are in every ones health. Pro biotics are essential to everyone's good health.

My biggest question is does Pro-X-10 have any ephedrine in it? Does any one know the answer to that? If so that would be a very good reason *not *to take it. (consumers consumed dangerous ephedrine supplements (like Metabolife) for more than 10 years before they were banned in 2004.)

I don't feel that Bio-trust or any one that is associated with it should be allowed to post on this site as it is merely another way for them to advertise their product and for *FREE.* Great deal for them and bad deal for any consumer looking for some true answers from people that have tried this product.


----------



## HWo

Also, I found Pro X 10 on eBay for $39.99 a bottle with free shipping if some of you still want to buy this product. (was $59.97 on Amazon).

I am still totally undecided on this product but I have been taking store brand pro biotics for many years.

I don't see any valid reason to spend the extra money for this pro biotic brand.


----------



## LauraBeth Scibetta

Hello everyone!

Yes, I received my Pro x 10 shipment today and took a capsule several hours ago.

Just some quick background here. I had been going to the bathroom regularly, moving bowels, etc, but one day I noticed after I ate there was a feeling of a fullness in my lower right side, which pinched painfully after I ate, when I bent over and even while I tried to sleep at night.

I went to hospital, had ex ray and was told "too much poop" in colon. Eat fiber, use laxatives, use enema, stool softeners. I used an enema and it helped for a couple days but the same pain was back. I began having trouble moving my bowels at all...more pain.

Today, after taking just one capsule, I moved my bowels with no problem at all! I will continue to take my Pro X 10 and if it keeps working like this and gets rid of this pain I will keep buying it monthly as well!

Will let you all know how it goes if I get updated on responses for this forum. So far, though, so good.

P.S. had another ex ray today of abdomen so we shall see what the result is and will let you know.


----------



## aquariusdxb

Hi all, I also just watched the long and boring video. All that is said in the video is true but could have been cut to a few minutes. These types of infomercials work very negatively in Marketing nowadays, especially when one can't pause or fast forward the video.

As for the product Pro-X10, i must say that it is extremely overpriced!! The micro-encapsulation could indeed deliver the Probiotics in the bowel system and such micro encapsulation (nano-encapsulation) can easily be made at home.

For those who want to try to buy a regular brand of probiotics and do it at home, I recommend watching some youtube videos on ''liposome vitamin C'' for instance.

All micro-encapsulation is done with Soy Lecithin in a blender (mixer) and then in a Ultrasound cleaner (that can be purchased really cheap for around 25U$ or less)

So I recommend anyone to first try to make your own encapsulate probiotic at home before spending 50 bucks.


----------

